# Eksik olmamak



## FlyingBird

İ can hear people saying 'eksik olma/olmayın' so what does it mean literally and when to use it?

Teşekkürler


----------



## shafaq

eksik=missing, lacking, incomplete
Literally it means "Don't be missing (around me/us)"
Thank you! Be always here!, don't let me/us missing you!,


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> İ can hear people saying 'eksik olma/olmayın' so what does it mean literally and when to use it?
> 
> Teşekkürler



The most frequent usage of it _to wish a long life for somebody_.

(When somebody has done a big favor to you and you are so happy from him that you wish him a long life)


----------



## peptidoglycan

FlyingBird said:


> İ can hear people saying 'eksik olma/olmayın' so what does it mean literally and when to use it?
> 
> Teşekkürler



When someone does you a favor, you can say "Eksik olma / olmayın / olmayınız."

It literally means "Long live"


----------



## Muttaki

It means "Thank you very much!".

And I wouldn't think the idea behind it is "long live". I would think it as follows: 

for instance a neighbour of yours telling your mother that whenever she needs help she should ask for help. And when your mother says "Eksik olmayın." as response (kind of "thank you very much" as I said), she actually says that don't be missing around me or don't let me be without you. "Eksik olmayın."

It might come up to a mind that how can an expression of "don't let me be without you" be another form of "Thank you"; I would say: this is the language of Turks, not something else.


----------



## FlyingBird

tamam, anlattığınız için yine teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## Gemmenita

Muttaki said:


> It means "Thank you very much!".
> 
> And I wouldn't think the idea behind it is "long live". I would think it as follows:
> 
> for instance a neighbour of yours telling your mother that whenever she needs help she should ask for help. And when your mother says "Eksik olmayın." as response (kind of "thank you very much" as I said), she actually says that don't be missing around me or don't let me be without you. "Eksik olmayın."
> 
> It might come up to a mind that how can an expression of "don't let me be without you" be another form of "Thank you"; I would say: this is the language of Turks, not something else.



Yeees, indeed "eksik olmayın", "sağ olun", "eline sağlık", ... are all different forms "to Thank" but each one in its appropriate situation.

By "eksik olmayın", especially in Muttaki's example, we are grateful towards someone, and it means rather: "May you  never be lost among us", then " May God keep you for us", "May you be always with us" [ finally all of these for wishing a long life!] 
These were a kind of literal meanings for "eksik olmayın" as in other posts we said for "sağ olun", "eline sağlık",... therefore FlyingBird will get well where to use it appropriately to say "Thank you very much".


----------

